# Discount code for Elf, Total, Motul, etc.



## A6.S-line (Jan 30, 2009)

I spoke to the folks at Performance Oil Store (http://www.performanceoilstore.com/index.htm) about getting a club discount for the VW/Audi approved oils. Here it is:
"Here is your discount code that is good for an additional 10% discount store-wide:
vwaudi10disc
Barry Robertson
http://www.performanceoilstore.com
865-771-3801"
They seem to carry many of the VW/Audi 502.00 & 505.01 approved European synthetics that are not always easily available in the US, such as:
-Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40 
-Elf Excellium NF SAE 5W-40
-Motul 8100 X-cess 5W-40 
-Motul 8100 X-max 5W-30
-Motul 8100 X-clean 5W-40
-Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W-30

Free shipping above $100, and further discounted pricing if you buy a case or more.
No affiliation; just trying to save everyone some money and make sure these european synthetics always remain easily available in the US.


_Modified by A6.S-line at 7:35 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Discount code for Elf, Total, Motul, etc. (A6.S-line)*

Good deal, thanks for looking out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow... great deal to test out a bunch of different oils in the 2.0T FSI. thanks for the info!
any idea how long this rebate will last?


----------



## A6.S-line (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

No idea.... I assume they'll continue to carry these synthetics at a competitive price as long as there's a healthy demand for them


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (A6.S-line)*

Hmmm, should I continue with ELF that Im using right now, or should I try Motul!?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I've been using the Total Quartz MC3 5w30 and have nothing bad to say about it.
But pelicanparts.com has it for $7.25/liter, $34.74/5 liter and free shipping on orders $75 and up.


----------



## A6.S-line (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a good deal for the Total MC3 5w30. Keep 'em comin


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just ordered 5L jugs of Motul 8100 X-cess, Motul Specific, and Total Quartz Energy 9000 from Performance Oil Store to try out in the next couple of oil changes. 
Great experience ordering from these guys! Got my order packaged and shipped next day...


----------



## A6.S-line (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Which of the oils have you tried so far and what did you think?
My order was shipped pretty quick too. 2-3 days later it was at my door


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (A6.S-line)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A6.S-line* »_^^Which of the oils have you tried so far and what did you think?
My order was shipped pretty quick too. 2-3 days later it was at my door

I'm running the Motul Specific first... so far i still have zero oil consumption. and it appears that the oil is in better condition for the time in the motor compared to the castrol i was previously running. only way to tell is in another 1.5k when i do my next change and UOA. 
yea, my order shipped the next day and i got in a couple days. actually talked to the guy who owns the store and had a nice little chat. he also has a MKV GTI and runs the Motul 300V race oil at rediculously short intervals...


----------



## CandyWhiteTSi (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

i use the elf excellium did and it's great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bought a case from these guys, but before the discount


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (CandyWhiteTSi)*

Sweet i am going to be putting motul in this week i won it at 350z dyno day.I knew what i needed for the right oil see how it does and probably continue to run it.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

whats the best of those Motuls???
never used and i have no idea what the differance is...
I really want to get my oil consumption under control... 1 quart every 1k miles...


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_whats the best of those Motuls???
never used and i have no idea what the differance is...
I really want to get my oil consumption under control... 1 quart every 1k miles...

after my next two oil changes and UOA's, i'll be able to tell you which is better between the Motul Specific and 8100 X-Cess... approaching my change interval with the Specific, so i should have a UOA sometime soon...
but either is going to be better than a Castrol or M1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A6.S-line (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

What did your oil analysis say?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (A6.S-line)*

pulling the xcess out this weekend and should have a comparison to the Specific in a week or so... but i will tell that i had to add 1/2 quart running the xcess. this is a bit of a disappointment because i didn't even burn castrol between change intervals. guess we will soon find out


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

Save $10 and get the 5 liter jug of Motul 6100 Synergie+ 10W40 synthetic blend. VW 502.00/505.00 approved.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

finally got my UOA... check it out here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...=1079


----------



## A6.S-line (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

That link just takes me back to the Oil & Lubrication forum main page.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just bumped it back to the first page for you...


----------



## daxter1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ummm. how about cheapoilstore.com?

For the Motul: Motul 8100 X-cess 5W-40

For the Total: Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30 Oil

They are cheaper because of their cheap shipping. They might charge you a bit more on the product but the shipping is really cheap and in the end makes it cheaper.:thumbup:


----------

